# Help on "snacks" availability



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

My girlfriends little sister gave our Maltese a 5 cent lollipop just to lick on, for what ever reason or attention that I wasn't around to find this out now.. is it bad for him to lick it? What "human" snacks could I give him? :huh: :shocked:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Occasionally give tiny tiny pieces of fruits and veggies (except onions, garlic and avocados.) Apples and bananas are good. Please do not ever give your dog sugary treats. And please be very careful of salt, too. There are healthy treats that are sold in a pet suppy stores. Offhand I can think of Petsmart, who carries Old Mother Hubbard dog biscuits, and some other pet shops carry that Zuke's treats. I really like the treats sold at this online shop: http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/

It is really cost effective to buy and feed the best possible food and treats to your puppy so that you might lessen the chances that it will be sick, which will cost you $$ in doctor bills.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

I wanna try the recipes but look too difficult... lol he is like my son. ^+^


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

You don't have to cook for your puppy and I don't recommend it at all. You can buy good quality food at a good pet supply store. Please take some time and read the posts in this forum under Food and Snacks. There are many good foods and snacks to choose from. Please never feed your dog caffeine, chocolate, onions, garlic or avocados. They are poisonous to dogs. And please be sure to take your dog to the vet for a complete checkup.

Here are some good quality brand dog foods:

Innova
Merrick
Canidae
Solid Gold
Wellness
California Natural

And there are many others. If you google search the above brands, you will find a website and a store locater. I noticed that you are located in the Bronx. I don't know where you are in the Bronx, but try these stores:

Animal Feeds
3255 Park Avenue

Fieldston Pets
3476 Bailey Avenue

There are many stores like those in the NYC Metro area. For example, if you wanted to feed Innova or California Natural, here is a store locater for those brands: http://www.naturapet.com/where-to-buy/default.asp


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Peddagree is my favorite, used it for years with my old dog and this one. He eats it pretty good, but I want to cook just a few things such as healthy snacks and little dog cookies for rewards. Not based on a home meal but just to give him now and then.


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

watch out for Grapes and Raisins too. I give Spanky a little bit of cut up apples - he loves them!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

I read a website, (I use two computers one in my girlfriends house and one at home) about what he can't eat and can eat..) i gotta find it.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Pedigree isn't a very high quality food to feed your little one. My rule of thumb is: If you can find it at Walmart, STAY AWAY!!! If you can find it at Petco/Petsmart, the more expensive it is, the better quality it is. The best quality foods will be sold at small boutique-type pet supply stores and online.

Consider reading about Solid Gold, Canidae, Innova, Nature's Variety foods.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Here's some of Josie's favorite treats:
ice cubes
frozen green beans
frozen broccoli
frozen peas
baby carrots
bananas
Gerber Graduates Veggie and Fruit Puffs (for human babies, Josie loves all the flavors)
Charlee Bear Dog treats


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

How about...

Cut up apples..
Watermelons..
Pairs... 

(No seeds)


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ben and Emma go ga-ga over apple slices. You could also try cut up celery, carrots and the other foods everyone else recommended.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

Its such a little list anything else?


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

personally i wouldnt do too much watermelon or pears, maybe a bite every once and a while but they have way too much sugar for these little guys. Mia seems to love veggies!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here is a link to a list of foods to avoid. It is especially important to be very careful what you feed your Malt because Malts are so tiny. Giving a little Malt something bad is much worse than if it were a much larger dog. Please post this list on your refrigerator or someplace where everyone in your family can see it. It is in chart form at the link below and has a printable version that will be easy to post in your home.

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cl...;articleid=1030 

*Items Dogs Should Avoid & Reasons to Avoid

</span>Alcoholic beverages* - Can cause intoxication, *coma*, and death.

*Baby food* - Can contain onion powder, which can be toxic to dogs. 
(Please see onion below.) Can also result in nutritional deficiencies, if fed in large amounts.

*Bones from fish, poultry, or other meat sources* - Can cause obstruction or 
laceration of the digestive system.

*Cat food* - Generally too high in protein and fats.

*Chocolate, coffee, tea, and other caffeine* - Contain caffeine, theobromine, or 
theophylline, which can be toxic and affect the heart and nervous systems.

*Citrus oil extracts* - Can cause vomiting.

*Fat trimmings* - Can cause *pancreatitis*.

*Grapes and raisins* - Contain an unknown toxin, which can damage the kidneys. 
There have been no problems associated with grape seed extract.

*Hops* - Unknown compound causes panting, increased heart rate, elevated 
temperature, seizures, and death.

*Human vitamin supplements containing **iron* - Can damage the lining of the 
digestive system and be toxic to the other organs including the liver and kidneys.

*Large amounts of liver* - Can cause *Vitamin A* toxicity, which affects muscles and bones.

*Macadamia nuts* - Contain an unknown toxin, which can affect the digestive and 
nervous systems and muscle.

*Marijuana* - Can depress the nervous system, cause vomiting, and changes in the heart rate.

*Milk and other dairy products* - Some adult dogs and cats do not have sufficient amounts 
of the enzyme lactase, which breaks down the lactose in milk. This can result in diarrhea. 
Lactose-free milk products are available for pets.

*Moldy or spoiled food, garbage* - Can contain multiple toxins causing vomiting and 
diarrhea and can also affect other organs.

*Mushrooms* - Can contain toxins, which may affect multiple systems in the body, 
cause shock, and result in death.

*Onions and garlic* (raw, cooked, or powder) - Contain sulfoxides and disulfides, 
which can damage red blood cells and cause *anemia*. Cats are more susceptible than dogs. 
Garlic is less toxic than onions.

*Persimmons Seeds* - can cause intestinal obstruction and *enteritis*.

*Pits from peaches and plums* - Can cause obstruction of the digestive tract.

*Potato, rhubarb, and tomato leaves; potato and tomato stems* - Contain oxalates, 
which can affect the digestive, nervous, and urinary systems. This is more of a problem in livestock.

*Raw eggs* - Contain an enzyme called avidin, which decreases the absorption of 
*biotin (a B vitamin)*. This can lead to skin and hair coat problems. Raw eggs may also contain _Salmonella_.

*Raw fish* - Can result in a *thiamine (a B vitamin)* deficiency leading to loss of appetite, 
seizures, and in severe cases, death. More common if raw fish is fed regularly.

*Salt* - If eaten in large quantities it may lead to *electrolyte* imbalances.

*String* - Can become trapped in the digestive system; called a "string foreign body". 

*"Sugary" foods* - Can lead to *obesity*, dental problems, and possibly *<span style="color:#990000">diabetes mellitus*http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=2&cat=1579&articleid=860.

*Table scraps* (in large amounts)Table scraps are not nutritionally balanced. 
They should never be more than 10% of the diet. Fat should be trimmed from meat; *bones should not be fed.
*
*Tobacco* - Contains nicotine, which affects the digestive and nervous systems. 
Can result in rapid heart beat, collapse, coma, and death.

*Yeast dough* - Can expand and produce gas in the digestive system, causing pain and 
possible rupture of the stomach or intestines. 



<div align="center">Copyright © 1997-2008, Foster & Smith, Inc. All Rights Reserved. 
Reprinted from PetEducation.com.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

How about what he can eat?  Thanks for that list I just learned something ^_^


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> How about what he can eat?  Thanks for that list I just learned something ^_^[/B]


Since he is just a puppy, based on what my vet has always told me .... he should eat dog food only.... a quality one. When he gets older (6 months at least) perhaps you can give teeny bits of apple (no seeds), green beans, etc. But for now I would stick with his food only. I have always used kibble as treats. My guys love their kibble and even though they eat it every day, if I ask them if they want a treat, they still want more. 

I really think that puppies need the consistency of a regular diet. Additions could give him diarrhea which can be pretty dangerous for a very tiny puppy as it can dehydrate them.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I agree, young puppies should stick with their food only. They aren't like us where they need variety to be happy. I also give my dogs kibble as a treat. I'll just get the same food they eat but a different flavor in a little "sample" packet.

Also don't forget that xylitol in most sugarless gums is very dangerous to any dog. A maltese can have liver failure and die within 24-48 hours of chewing on one piece of gum. Since dogs like to get into EVERYTHING it's better to not even have it around. Don't forget about gum in your car or a friend's car.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

After reading that bananas were ok for dogs, I just tried to give my malt some banana and she was afraid of it! It was the funniest thing ever! She was barking and growling at it uncontrollably! She ended up hiding from the banana


----------

